# Track Prices



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Is it wrong that I can get my order of 67 Peco switches ans flex from England cheaper with shipping than I can from any place here in the US?

only costs me $1300 shipped from England but here in the states more like $2000

What gives????


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

No where closer to pick them up?


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I can't find noch roadbed in america anywhere either. interesting dilemma eh


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

from a popular online supplier here in the US the total comes to $1,713.10 before shipping

from a retailer in England the same order comes to $1,251.15 then appox $48 shipping DHL express intn'l

go figure


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Are there import fees that you would have to pay? Just a thought.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

nope model railroad supplies are duty free from England. included in the price from England is a $208 VAT which I have been told is their sales tax so still appears to be a much better deal


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it really a computer problem? 67 turnouts in one order is a large order. Are you getting a bulk discount from Europe and not from the US? This is one that I think I would contact the retailers directly and see what their lowest price might be. I certainly would tell them about the lower quote. Also, is this the lowest price you've found the US? That is the place I would call.
Larry


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

The US price is the same place that I contacted about the large order asking if there is any special prices for a bulk order to which I was just referred to their on-line Peco C55 page that had their everyday prices on it. (That shop shall remain nameless) so from there is where I did the total as their cart allowed me to put the full order in without it being in stock first. I have not mentioned the deal from England to them or any other retailer at all. Certainly there should be a bulk discount at some point for needing 67 switches to do a layout and 3 boxes of Peco C55 wood tie flex. oh well


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Where was the stuff made that you would get if you placed the order in the USA? Is it all the same manufacturer?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

It's all Peco made in England but it doesn't seem correct that I can get it shipped from England cheaper than just buying it here. Makes no sense


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Perhaps the dealers discount isn't as high here as it is in Ye Old England. Gives the edge to the local boys so to speak. That plus freight could account for the difference in price.
I have the same problem right here. If I were a brick and mortar store I could get an extra
12% discount which would more than cover my freight and let me offer RR stuff at a great price. But as it is I'm only mail order so I can't get that extra discount. The distributors say they do this to help the B&M stores where the mail order places don't have all the overhead. They don't take into consideration that most of the brick and mortar stores are also mail order. Kinda lopsided thinking in my opinion. pete


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

well as for price per box of flex track

From store in England 68 pounds (can't do the money symbol) translates to $111.19 per box

US stores MTS for example
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Peco-N-SL300F-30-Code-55-Wooden-Sleeper-Type-p/pec-sl300f-30.htm


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

sawgunner said:


> From store in England 68 pounds (can't do the money symbol)



£ 

The alt codes are great.


----------



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

sawgunner said:


> Is it wrong that I can get my order of 67 Peco switches ans flex from England cheaper with shipping than I can from any place here in the US?
> 
> only costs me $1300 shipped from England but here in the states more like $2000
> 
> What gives????


Could you please point me to your England connection?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

here ya go Holshot14

http://www.ehattons.com/stocklist/1000589/N_Gauge/productsbyscale.aspx


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you dealing directly with the Peco factory sales office? That could
eliminate the retail markup that a US dealer would have to charge which
would make the difference you've found.

Another possible cause could be shipping costs from Peco to US dealer, then
additional shipping from dealer to you.

Don


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

DonR said:


> Another possible cause could be shipping costs from Peco to US dealer, then
> additional shipping from dealer to you.
> 
> Don


I'd expect such a large quantity would be drop shipped anyway. It pays to shop around.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

the only people Peco directs me to here state side is distributors and you usually need an account with them


----------



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I see in the shipping category it says you can deduct 1/6 from your order for reduced VAT if shipping out of the country. But I saw in another thread if you use a credit card there is no VAT charge.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I need to find someone that has that noch roadbed on this side of the pond


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

What is 'noch roadbed'? Also I saw in a Youtube video where a guy had track with the new concrete ties under the rails and it looks great. Who has track like that? Pete


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

Noch roadbed, no ballasting required


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's neat. Have you done a google search for it? Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Try here.
http://www.rongid.ee/pics/noc/noc99150.jpg
Sorry that didn't work. Tried to carry a link to here but it didn't go. I found that roadbed on Google so give it a try. Pete


----------

